# Hello from Portugal!



## Pinkey (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi everybody, my name is Sara and I have 3 mares (with 2, 3 and 7 years old) and 2 horses (8 and 15 years old). They're all lusitano!

I've been riding for almost 14 years, I'm 21 years old! Soooo well this is my first time on a forum related to horses  I'm sure I'll enjoy it  

~btw, I'm sorry for my english! It's not my main language


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!! You'll really like it here, it's a great forum and it's alot of fun!!  I would love to see pictures of your horses if you have any  And your english is very good.

Raechel


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome!

I agree with Friesian Mirror you have very good English.

Lusitano's are beautiful, I'd love to see some pictures too, if you have some.


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey, welcome, whats your main language?


----------



## Pinkey (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi again!! Thanks for the welcomes!  

bolly my main language is portuguese, I'm from Portugal (I forgot to mention that)

Of course I have pictures of my babies!  I'll post them as soon as possible! :wink:


*edit*

ok here's one of the boys!!  His name is Jubileu, he's lusitano, this pic is a little old, he has 15 years old. I'll definately post more pictures of him and the rest of my horses, when I've got the time for that! 










sorry for the bad quality!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww Pinkey, he's beautiful!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful horse! ..and welcome


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, He's gorgeous!


----------

